# will i make it for the summer?



## space_sldr (21 May 2004)

i passed my CFAT and I did very good on the physical part, 35 pushups, 43 sitsups. This was all done on May 19. I still didn‘t do my medical and interview yet. So yeah, is it possible I will make to basic training this summer?
btw im applied to the artillery reserves   :fifty:


----------



## spenco (21 May 2004)

I had my physical on the same day as you, I was told that my chances for the summer were pretty much non-existant and that I would make it in for fall weekend BMQ if im accepted.


----------



## space_sldr (21 May 2004)

Mine was done in Toronto, yours in Vancouver.


----------



## Harjinder (21 May 2004)

I am going to get the forms tomorrow during lunch break and I guess that rules me out for this summer.      Oh well guess I‘ll just have to wait. I‘m in Kitchener so maybe that will make a difference?


----------



## spenco (22 May 2004)

Space_sldr it shouldnt really make a difference where it was done, the time an application takes is still pretty much the same.


----------



## space_sldr (22 May 2004)

I think it dependz on how good the application is and how fit you are.


----------



## Andyd513 (22 May 2004)

It takes at *least* 4 weeks from when you do your medical to get the results back. If you can get it done ahead of 4 weeks from your coursing date theres a possibility,  but so much else comes into play.. security check etc.

Just keep pushing and have faith that your unit wants you to make it for the summer as bad as you do, if theres any way for them to get you in (as long as you‘re qualified) they will.


----------



## SFontaine (22 May 2004)

I‘m only just barely making summer and I completed all my tests on May 18th. Unfortunantly it looks like a no go.


----------



## PteCamp (22 May 2004)

There is always that slight chance, have faith. I handed my forms in last May 14th, and I was sworn in June 27th, the day before basic training started and I made it. That took a lot of work from other people though.
Good Luck though, it‘s a great career.


----------



## wongskc (22 May 2004)

My file manager told me that I have a fair chance of making it in this summer, thought I just finished getting all my paper work and tests at about the same time as you space_sldr (fingers crossed).  So maybe with a little luck...


But then again, after reading a lot of the posts here, I‘m not sure I‘ll be that lucky


----------



## space_sldr (22 May 2004)

was the medical was suppose to be done on the same day as the CFAT?


----------



## SFontaine (23 May 2004)

That‘s when I got mine done.


----------



## Baskin (23 May 2004)

its not  suppose too. It can be, 
i had my medical a week later along with my interview.
Then a week later my phyical.


----------



## space_sldr (23 May 2004)

Baskin, you gave me hope.


----------



## Pte. Bloggins (23 May 2004)

I did most of my tests in early May last year, then my PT retest (don‘t ask, long story) June 9th and still made it for summer basic. So it IS possible! Don‘t lose hope and good luck


----------



## MikeM (23 May 2004)

I‘m in the same boat, I completed my CFAT and PT (Passed all), in Mid May, and I‘m doing my Medical and Interview in a week. It‘s going to be close, but the recrutier said I should make it for summer BMQ as long as I pass the tests.


----------



## jswift872 (23 May 2004)

i did my interview, medical, and cfat all on may.17 and my physical test on the 19th, will i make it for summer?


----------



## SFontaine (23 May 2004)

Well it takes a while for the file to go through Borden (I hear about 4 weeks) so it could be tight.


----------



## jswift872 (24 May 2004)

out of curiosity, when does bt start?


----------



## Troopasaurus (24 May 2004)

I went in for my Interview Medical and CFAT march 22nd and my PT test was 2 weeks after that, I just got accepted on friday and going to get kitted this thursday. the dates for BMQ in the BC lower mainland are june 16 june 28 and july 2nd (if my memory serves me right) so i would guess that the dates would be somewhat close across the country


----------



## Pte. Bloggins (24 May 2004)

I‘m going to try and answer this best I can. 

If you‘re in reserves, whether or not you make it for this summer is based on a variety of factors. Whether or not your unit has enough spaces for you in this summer‘s basic (depending on where the people from your unit are going,) and how early on you did your tests and handed in your application. (you could get lucky-like I did- but you could also get unlucky and get bumped to a later course like fall BMQ if your unit has it, or next summer.) 

Also, if you have any complications with your medical or sec clearance or whatever, that will obviously take longer and you may be out of luck. 

Reserve basic (BMQ and SQ)summer courses generally start near the beginning of summer (late june, early july) as mentioned earlier. 

If you‘re going regF, I‘m not going to attempt to answer since I‘m not reg, but from what I‘ve heard, BMQ courses start almost every week. 

Hope that helps somewhat.


----------



## Wade (24 May 2004)

Pte. Bloggins is right on the money.  Everyone‘s application process is different, as everyone‘s personal circumstances are different.  The fact that you haven‘t even done your medical or PT test yet is not a very good indication (at this point) to be processed quick enough.  However, this is the military and who knows for sure.  The medical stuff is what (in my opinion) takes the longest.  They are short staffed there (as always)and every single applicant must pass through those pearly white doors in Borden before anything else.  So I wouldn‘t get my hopes up. but stanger things have happend.  Plan on the weekend BMQ in the fall (if you get in in the summer) bonus!!!  Good Luck!


----------



## MikeM (24 May 2004)

My BMQ will be starting June 28th, that is if I make it. Which I hopefully will.


----------



## Wade (24 May 2004)

Mike M., you should be ok if all is completed and sent out.  The Medical Dept. will mark you file as urgent (they mostly all are) and hopefully they will get it back ASAP.  If it is down to the wire the recruiting center can alway call borden to get the results and then proceed with your application as if they have your docs.  I guess you will be sent to your unit for enrollment and then "deployment" for the summer..Good Luck!


----------



## MikeM (24 May 2004)

Sweet, thanks for the info!

My unit said I would make it as long as I don‘t fail any of the tests, and I‘ve already passed the CFAT and PT, doing the interview and Medical this week, and I‘m pretty much as healthy as you can get.

So hopefully all goes well!


----------



## Sh0rtbUs (24 May 2004)

when i was going through the process, the recruiter for my Regiment put a hasten on my file, that was stalled in Borden. Im not exactly sure what all that means, but my file showed up in a week or so and I managed to get on course with 2 days to spare. You may want to ask about it if the opprotunity arrises. Mabye someone here will know more about this..?


----------



## Tracker (26 May 2004)

Space, call your recruiter.  I believe the application deadline for summer training in the GTA was May 14.  As long as you had your application in by the deadline and you don‘t encounter any setbacks (med, interview, security), you should make it.


----------



## space_sldr (29 May 2004)

The problem is that my MED is on June 4th, and the MED processing takes 3-4 weeks at the least which means my interview might on July. By then, its too late to make it to BMQ.


----------



## Tracker (29 May 2004)

Have you called your recruiter?


----------



## Northern Touch (29 May 2004)

Its a month until BMQ and I call my unit almost once a week, and they tell me I‘m good to go, but still haven‘t called to hire me, I‘m getting worried but I feel annoying calling so much.  

I‘ve found and been able to clear up mistakes in my application by calling, so just call and check up everynow and then on your files once there all copmlete.


----------



## space_sldr (29 May 2004)

I called the infamous "Processing Department 2", whatever that is. The lady behind the phone told me when my MED is and how my chances for the summer is slim. She said that word, slim.


----------



## space_sldr (6 Jun 2004)

Update:
BMQ starts :June 28
Last day to be sworn in: June 26

I thought the interview was going to be hard but it was the easiest part. Anyways, my medical is now on June 7. Anyone else doing their medical around that day?


----------



## Baskin (6 Jun 2004)

3-4 weeks for medical is that correct? I called last week (3 weeks later) and they still haven't gotten it back, so anytime now I hope? i'll call again this Wednesday. Do you think i'll make it for basic this summer then? I've completed everything already.The waiting is killing me.


----------



## jswift872 (6 Jun 2004)

it has been about three weeks for me to, i am going to call tomorrow, hopefully i get sworn in soon?


----------



## greymatter (6 Jun 2004)

I have my physical and my interview tomorrow.. 
I was told that if i passed theni would make it to bmq 
does anyone know where it is this year?


----------



## Baskin (6 Jun 2004)

Im from Niagara Falls,applying for the Lincoln and Welland Regiment, reserve infantry  and as far i know if i get my acceptance i'll be going to Meaford for the summer.Mckibbon where are you from?


----------



## NMPeters (7 Jun 2004)

Please read the new topic I just posted called "Army Reserve Recruiting Trial". It should clear up a lot of your questions.


----------



## jswift872 (7 Jun 2004)

Baskin said:
			
		

> Mckibbon where are you from?


i am from Halifax, Nova Scotia


----------



## space_sldr (9 Jun 2004)

How many people here are attending the BMQ this summer at St.Jean?


----------



## Sappo (10 Jun 2004)

Interesting reading... sounds like some others in my shoes... but much earlier than me!

I just opened my file today at London, and have my test/medical/interview booked for this tue... she said if the medical turns out fine i will be booked thursday for my fitness test.

whats everyone talking about 3-4 weeks for a medical?  they said 2 days.

im really cutting it close here arn't i?    :evil:


----------



## space_sldr (11 Jun 2004)

2 days? you kidding


----------



## phalen (11 Jun 2004)

ur taking the test in 2 days, the other people are talking about the wait it takes to send ur medical file to borden to get checked, then sent back. which usually takes 3 weeks, but since u took ur med after june 1st, assuming ur going reserve, they won't have to wait for the file to be approved so you should make it in no problem.


----------



## Sappo (11 Jun 2004)

yes I read that looking around some more, the new reserves testing thingy....


sounds good, for those of us how are joining after june 1st!

sorry folks


----------



## space_sldr (11 Jun 2004)

I AM IN. THANKS EVERYONE FOR THEIR INPUT> I APPRECIATE IT. SEE YOU GUYZ AT THE BMQ  :gunner: :gunner: :gunner: :gunner:


----------



## Sappo (11 Jun 2004)

good luck then, hopefully i'll be finding out myself soon


----------



## space_sldr (13 Jun 2004)

BTW, who here is going to the BMQ at St.Jean this summer?


----------

